# polishing....



## sig09 (Nov 10, 2008)

I posted in the gunsmithing section to no avail. My question is have any of you polished the barrel hood on your sigs. Ive got a pro2009 and its got the normal wear and tear on the hood and I think it would look great, Im just not sure if there are drawbacks to doing this. Any info is much appreciated


----------

